# Lidl doing a good looking generator!



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Have a look at this which is coming up at Lidl

Lidl Genny










Just under £170

and here is the spec

* Durable tubular steel frame and handle
* Peak power (watt): 2800
* Continuous power (watt): 2600
* Nominal voltage: 2 x 230V
* Engine displacement (cm³): 208
* With low oil cut-out switch to prevent engine damage and an easy-to-read fuel guage
* With 2 power sockets, voltage regulator and overload switch
* Large 15L tank for approx. 11hrs of continuous use
* Noise levels (db): 96
* Includes oil funnel, screwdriver and spark plug spanner
* Weight (kg): 43
* Size approx. (cm): 52.5 x 50 x 67
* With practical handle and wheels for easy transporting
* 3 year manufacturer's warranty


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a cracker and 3 year warranty as well.. Cant go wrong!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

I looked and thought steam locomotive :lol:

good deal that lads!!


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

how good would that be, 2600 watts doesn't seem * that * high?


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm, interesting


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

bargain, will easily run a smaller karcher. defo run a kranzle and henry /george


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks ok but no 110 volt socket ? Sockets are usualy Blue 240V or Yellow 110V That genny has red ones ?? So likely no 110V outlet. When mobile 110V is not esential but sometimes needed ?? Add a decent transformer and up goes the outlay ... Still a bargain though Thanks for posting....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Looks ok but no 110 volt socket ? Sockets are usualy Blue 240V or Yellow 110V That genny has red ones ?? So likely no 110V outlet. When mobile 110V is not esential but sometimes needed ?? Add a decent transformer and up goes the outlay ... Still a bargain though Thanks for posting....:thumb::thumb:


only essential if you use 110v tools surely?

which, lets be honest, a pressure washer and hoover are the main items, and they are mains plug 

do many people still run 110v? (in this trade, not building trade :lol


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Cant seem to see it on my lidl website, probably Excludes Scotland as usual.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

dont buy cheap generators

been there, done that

buy one with a honda engine or don't bother


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

15L of fuel for 11 hours run time:doublesho Noise and power levels are what you pay for, dont expect it to run or sound like a Honda, or last anywhere near as long, and expect to have to pat for a service once a year to keep the warranty....you get what you pay for these days :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Looks ok but no 110 volt socket ? Sockets are usualy Blue 240V or Yellow 110V That genny has red ones ?? So likely no 110V outlet. When mobile 110V is not esential but sometimes needed ?? Add a decent transformer and up goes the outlay ... Still a bargain though Thanks for posting....:thumb::thumb:


I would assume it will have 2x13A plugs looking at the close up pics the flaps are just splash proof covers..



ianFRST said:


> only essential if you use 110v tools surely?
> 
> which, lets be honest, a pressure washer and hoover are the main items, and they are mains plug
> 
> do many people still run 110v? (in this trade, not building trade :lol


Ohh don't let the Health and Safety / Liability insurance people here you talking like that :devil: Detailing is one trade where all kit should be 110V centre tap IMO especially when water is involved and there is always a chance of catching a cable on a sharp bit of body work ( theory been that you can only get a max of a 55vac shock as a centre tap 110v supply runs 55v ac to earth)


----------

